# Possibly the best lynx tips in town



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Take a look at these ears! I have recently noticed that the wee fella's lynx tips are getting really long and dark. When he was tiny they were much paler and less obvious but not anymore..


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW stunning :thumbup: Louie's are getting there it might help if he stoped crashing into things at 100mph  :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow he really is stunning!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What fabulous ears :thumbup: Beautiful cat :thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Thanks . Leo is only 8 months old and still developing. He has always had well defined facial markings but it was my daughter who noticed his lynx tips were becoming really long. Against this wall, they show up really well!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous boy. I love my NFC but I think I'll have a sneak a coonie in at some point!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

He's a stunner!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blimey lol! are you goingto show him? his lovely L


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 


> Taylorbaby
> Re: Possibly the best lynx tips in town
> blimey lol! are you goingto show him? his lovely L


No I don't plan on showing him. He is very much a pet although he is very friendly even with strangers. He apparently visit next door and watches the footie with my neighbour!Typical man :001_cool:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he's bootiful!


----------

